# Transferring Internet From Pc To Mobile Using Bluetooth(gprs For Mobile)



## abhishekgharat (Jan 11, 2007)

Finally after lot of R&D, yesterday i could finally browse the net over my 6600 using my PC’s internet connection over bluetooth !

Two things are possible.
1. You use the GPRS of your Mobile phone and browse on your PC.
2. You use the DSL (or other high speed connection) of your PC to browse on your Mobile phone.

#1 is pretty simple, and is very easy to setup on Nokia 6600. But #2 is not that simple. After reading lot of forums, i found that Nokia has on purpose blocked this feature in 6600.

If you have already done a search on this topic, you would have definitely come across this page. But the instructions there are quite cryptic, and not very clear. So, i did lot of search on various forums, and finally got it right. What i have done is, i have basically documented the steps that i followed to make it work. Do give it a try!. It might work for you as well. If it works (or doesn’t) do comment here!

Steps…
First lets set up the PC. Things to do on PC :
Deactivate all the Checkboxes in mRouter (at least the ones of the Bluetooth COM ports) 
Goto Bluetooth settings and Deactivate everything else in Local services than Bluetooth serial port, note the com port you set as bluetooth serial port 
Goto Phone and Modem options, go to “Modems” add a new one, activate “I will select it from a list” 
Choose “Communications cable between 2 Computers” from the list (in Standard Modem Types) 
Select the COM port from step3 
In the modem settings set maximum port speed to 115200 
Goto Network Connections and create a new connection (wizard) 
Select Set up an advanced connection -> Next 
Accept incoming connections -> Next 
Check the Communications cable between two computers -> Next 
Do not allow VPN connections -> 
select a username you want to give access to your pc over Bluetooth (that’s the username you will set on the phone later) -> Next 
Select Internet Protocol -> Properties, select “TCI/IP address assignment” and set the IP range to something like 10.0.2.2-10.0.2.254 
Remove Internet Connection Sharing from all interfaces 
run cmd.exe and enter the following commands:

netsh routing ip nat install
netsh routing ip nat add interface "YOUR LAN INTERFACE NAME" full
netsh routing ip nat add interface Internal private

YOUR LAN INTERFACE NAME has to be replaced with the name of the interface connected to the internet 
if there is a “Bluetooth Network” connection in Network Connections delete it 
In network connections choose the incoming connection just created, and open its properties. 
Click on the users tab, check the last checkbox which says “Always allow directly connected devices to such as palmtop computers to connect without using a password” (this step helped me!) 

So, that’s the setup on the PC. Next we need to configure the 6600
Download gnubox6600.SIS and install it on your phone. Search Google for GnuBox 
Create a new Access Point on the phone (Setting|Connection|Access points|New access point|Use default settings). 
Use the following settings for it: 
Name: Bt (This name is important, the gnubox software will look for it, since its hard-coded in the code) 
Data Bearer: High speed (GSM) 
Dial-up number: e.g. 2222. It doesn’t matter what you have here as long as it’s not empty 
Username: the username you gave access to the incoming connection earlier 
Prompt password: No 
Password: Password for the user on Windows 
Authentication: Normal 
Advanced Settings: Use Login Script Yes 
Advanced Settings: Login Script

CHARMAP [windows-1252]
LOOP 10
{
SEND “CLIENT”+<0×0d>
WAIT 3
{
“SERVER” OK
}
}
EXIT KErrNoAnswer$ 

OK:
EXIT
Be careful that you get it exactly as show here, including line breaks. You could save it to a file, send to the phone and copy-paste to the settings. 
Advanced Settings: Use PPP Compression Yes 
Run the program you installed at step1 (gnubox) 
Inside gnubox: Options-> 2box Direct -> Bluetooth, select your computer, leave gnubox running in background 
Run the nokia wml browser select “Bt” as access point and connect. 
You can also use any other internet app like Agile messenger, real player, opera, profimail etc 

I was able to connect, and view my website and could read this blog too. I was also able to receive and send out mail using profimail, and the built-in mail client. 

I hope this posting helps all the Nokia 6600 owners, specially in India!


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 11, 2007)

Thnaks i will try this


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 11, 2007)

I think you are in wrong section. I should be in tutorial section.
anyway thanks.


----------



## abhishekgharat (Jan 11, 2007)

Err if i am in the wrong section moderator please move me to the tutorial section.

__________
grr how do i edit the poll..?!


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 11, 2007)

it can be done with any S60 phone.. follow this link for more details n tutorial *gnubox.dnsalias.org/gnubox/


----------



## Pathik (Jan 11, 2007)

very old stuff dude


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 12, 2007)

abhishekgharat said:
			
		

> Err if i am in the wrong section moderator please move me to the tutorial section.
> 
> __________
> grr how do i edit the poll..?!




BTW why are you advertising your site? 
This is not according this forum rules
next time dont do this. you can advertise it in signatures not in posts
Thanks.


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 12, 2007)

i dont see any advertisement here.. ????


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 12, 2007)

nice work


----------



## JhonCena (Jan 12, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> i dont see any advertisement here.. ????



Then what is this?

^^^^^^Tell me what is this?^^^^^^Place mouse over smilies and click there.
Thanks.


----------



## jack// ani (Jan 12, 2007)

sound cool....i'll give it a try!! thanks man.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 13, 2007)

All the links to the blog removed, -ve reps given.


----------

